
Ask HN: Examples of apps/systems for physical “issues reporting”? - avip
Could anyone refer me to apps&#x2F;websites&#x2F;systems for general reporting of physical issues? I mean something like github issues in spirit, but targeted to a less technical crowd, and focused on the physical state of a public service. Examples could include:<p>* Reporting issues with public transportation (missing roof in bus station, delays, broken toilets, and so forth)
 * Reporting road safety issues to local council
 * Reporting general broken bureaucratics of some public service (let&#x27;s say of the national security type)
 * Reporting &quot;production inefficiency&quot; issues in a big factory&#x2F;production floor.<p>Many of these exist in the form of dial-in (i.e to report a crime call 911). Some officials would have contact-us and may even reply. I&#x27;m interested in examples which are online, transparent, searchable, trackable, possibly &quot;social&quot; in the sense of having a discussion&#x2F;comments functionality. And hopefully gained actual traction. Thanks for sharing.
======
mtmail
[https://www.fixmystreet.com/](https://www.fixmystreet.com/)

~~~
avip
Great! Exactly what I'm looking for. Any more of this?

